# herping in goulburn



## reptiledude1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all,

got 3 questions,

1) are there any geckos found in goulburn

2)Whay specie of frogs are found in goulburn

3)do frogs and geckos hybernate

cheers.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 13, 2009)

are you serious no replyes


----------



## DonnB (Jul 13, 2009)

*Reptiles*
Reptiles are particularly common on Rocky Hill Nature Reserve, due to the abundant rock outcrops that exist there. These include the Garden Skink, Copper Tailed Skink, Eastern Bluetongue Lizard, Red-Bellied Blacksnake and Eastern Brown Snake. The Rosenberg's Monitor is a threatened species, which is also believed to exist in the reserve, although there have been no confirmed sightings. 
Other reptile species in Goulburn, include the Eastern Snake-necked Turtle, Eastern Water Skink, Bouganville's Skink, Blotched Bluetongue Lizard, Shingleback, Common Tree Snake, Copperhead and Tiger Snake. Good populations of Cunningham's skink also exist at Snow Gum ridge and Goulburn Waterworks. These skinks have been sighted utilising old machinery and buildings for shelter and habitat. 
*Amphibians*
Amphibians recorded in the city include the Common Eastern Froglet, Eastern Banjo Frog, Spotted Grass Frog, and Verreaux' Tree Frog. These frogs are more commonly found near the Mulwaree Ponds and Wollondilly Rivers.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 13, 2009)

ok thanks c,mon more replys
i wanna noo


----------



## JasonL (Jul 13, 2009)

Whites skinks as well....


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds to me like you wana go poach these animals


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 28, 2009)

reptiles and frogs do hibernate around Goulburn. It's probably freezing there now.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 29, 2009)

no i just wanna see sum there becuse i went there seen 1 frog


----------



## Pines (Jul 30, 2009)

Getting down to minus 1 -4 degrees here at the moment with tops of only 9 to 10 degrees through the day. Every ones asleep.

Pines


----------



## derekm (Jul 30, 2009)

Pines said:


> Getting down to minus 1 -4 degrees here at the moment with tops of only 9 to 10 degrees through the day. Every ones asleep.
> 
> Pines



Not quite everyone. A woman in Bywong (about a half hour drive south of Goulburn) was bitten by a tiger snake (confirmed by venom trace analysis) last week. Cold-blooded killer in the agapanthus - Local News - News - General - The Canberra Times


----------

